# Solvent for removing adhesive on hypalon



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*try an adhesive wheel*

the softest of these wheels...

Raft Repair

when used with a variable speed drill does a great job on overspray

good luck


----------



## knappco (Aug 4, 2006)

*MDF*

MDF is a little more heavy duty than tol. works well


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

MDF = Medium Density Fiberboard, Myocardial Depression Factor or Mule Deer Foundation.

DMF = Dimethylformamidem, a solvent. 

Personally I have never heard of working with DMF and Hypalon, but it might be great. If you try it go with a small area and a small amount. It is also a likely carcinogen and cause of birth defects - just like Toluene. So use gloves, a mask, eye protection and preferably a well ventilated area. 

Also worth noting - the glue takes a few days to reach full strength, so cleaning the glue up, say 12 hours after you apply it, is a lot easier than doing it a week later.


----------



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

We use MEK which you can pick up at your local ACE hardware store


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

use the drill with wheel. using a solvent will free up the glued edges as well and your patch will suck.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

riojedi said:


> use the drill with wheel. using a solvent will free up the glued edges as well and your patch will suck.


I second this. I've never had good results with solvents. The wheel works great, spare yourself the exposure to the toxic chemicals.

When you do gluing in the future, I recommend only overgluing by 1/8" and applying very carefully then you don't have any cleanup work to do afterward. As Rio Jedi points out, sometimes cleaning glue after the fact screws up the work you did in the first place.


----------

